# George Hutcheson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

George Hutcheson, Scottish Presbyterian (d. 1678) was among the group of expositors chosen by David Dickson to author a series of Biblical commentaries -- Hutcheson wrote expositions on John, Job, the minor prophets (soon to be reprinted by Tentmaker Publications), as well as 45 sermons on Psalm 130. He was ejected for nonconformity in 1662 but returned to preaching in 1669 under the terms of an indulgence. He married the widow of Andrew Gray, who was also the sister of Robert Baillie of Jerviswood.


----------

